# Frage zu Push/Pull-Konfig - Kraken x62



## Guffelgustav (26. April 2017)

Nabend allerseits,

hätte ein paar Fragen an erfahrene WaKü-Nutzer bzw. Leute, die sich mit der Thematik besser auskennen.
Also Ausgangssituation ist diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich vom NZXT-Support Aer P Fans bekommen habe, hätte ich nun 4 von denen hier liegen.
Am Radi sind atm Fractal Venturi HP-14 und in der Front NF-F12 von Noctua.
Meine Überlegung wäre, den Radi an die Front zu bauen in Push/Pull mit 4x Aer P und die Fractal für den Deckel und das Heck zu behalten.
Nun zu meinen Fragen dazu:
1. Würde mir das einen Vorteil bzgl. Temps geben? - Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Radi mit Frischluft versorgt wird.
2. Wäre das dann um einiges leiser als jetzt oder eher gleichbleibend?
3. Würdet ihr mir zu der Bastelaktion raten oder eher nicht?
4. Da ich mich mit Radis nicht wirklich auskenne : Lohnt sich das bei den engen Finnen des Radis vom x62? Oder sind diese im Vgl. zu anderen Radis garnicht so eng?
5. Welche Auswirkungen hätte das auf meine GPU? Ist mit einem starken Anstieg der Temps zu rechnen ?

Ich stelle mir diese Fragen vor dem Hintergrund, dass morgen meine Asus 1080Ti kommt. Da möchte ich, wenn dann, die Bastelaktionen an einem Stück erledigen und danach suchten was das Zeug hält 
Zudem interessiert es mich einfach, ob ich mit den Aer P Fans noch was sinnvolles anfangen kann oder die einfach mal behalte für "schlechte Zeiten".

Danke schonmal für jede Meinung/jeden Tipp!
Grüße


----------



## Ruvinio (6. Mai 2017)

Kommt darauf an (wie so häufig^^):

Jetzt scheinst Dein Radi ja im Push-Betrieb die Luftaus dem Gehäuse ins Freie zu pusten. Und wenn Du den Radi vorne einbaust, dann saugt der Frischluft ins Gehäuse, die er natürlich dabei aufwärmt.
Aus meiner Erfahrung (habe selber eine 240er AiO mit recht engen Lamellen), bringt Push/Pull an sich erst mal eine Verbesserung der Temperatur.

Ob das jetzt leiser ist, und ob es temperaturmäßig besser ist, den Radi oben zu belassen (wo er mit der durch die GraKa und übrige Komponenten erwärmte Luft die CPU kühlen muss) oder er besser vorne angebracht ist (und somit die Grafikkarte und die übrigen Komponenten mit der vorgewärmten Luft gekühlt werden müssen) kannst Du nur durch Ausprobieren sicher feststellen  Es kann auch einen Unterschied ausmachen, welche Lüfter Du nun als Pull und welche als Push Radi montierst. Pi mal Daumen sollte man die mit dem höheren statischen Druck als Push nehmen.

Ich würde erst mal versuchen, den Radi in Push/Pull im Deckel zu montieren und für ausreichend Frischluftzufuhr ins Gehäuse sorgen, womit der hohen Verlustleistung (Hitze) der Grafikkarte entgegen gewirkt wird. Gut möglich, dass das schon passt


----------

